# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Zef Serembe

## ALBA

Vrulli poetik i Zef Serembes 


Zef Serembe
1844-1901 

Zef Serembja lindi më 6 mars 1844 në fshatin arbëresh San Kozmo Albaneze të    Kalabrisë ose Strigari, si i thonë vendësit, ku zakonet dhe gjuha shqipe janë ruajtur deri sot. Fshati ndodhet mbi një kodër të veshur me vreshta, me portokalle dhe limonë, me pamjen e detit Jon nga lindja. Kjo natyrë e ëmbël dhe e ashpër, që të kujton deri diku Shqipërinë, u bë një element me rëndësi i veprës së poetit. Personaliteti i Serembes si krijues u formua në vitet e zjarrta të lëvizjes kombëtare italiane të viteve 1848-1860, ku i ati mori pjesë aktive, aq sa u dënua me vdekje në mungesë nga qeveria burbone dhe u detyrua të endej maleve si komit. Ndërkaq, lëvizja kombëtare në Shqipëri u fuqizua, u shpeshtuan kontaktet e arbëreshëve me këtë lëvizje. Edhe Serembja tregoi interes të gjallë ndaj përpjekjeve për liri të vëllezërve përtej detit. Madje, ai ishte i pakënaqur nga dobësia e kësaj lëvizjeje dhe i hodhi shigjeta, satira të dhimbshme në vjershën Vrull. Gjurmë të thella të dhimbshme në shpirtin dhe krijimtarinë e poetit la dashuria e pafat për një fshatare arbëreshe, që më vonë kishte emigruar në Brazil, ku edhe vdiq pas pak kohe. Dëshira për të parë varrin e kësaj vajze si dhe shpresa që të përmirësonte gjendjen e vet ekonomike, e bënë poetin të nisej më 1875 për në Brazil. Pa kaluar as një vit ai u kthye në Itali. Por përsëri duke mos mundur të duronte gjatë atmosferën mbytëse që sundonte në Italinë e Jugut edhe pas zhdukjes së tiranisë së Burbonëve, poeti u nis sërish për në Brazil. Aty e mbyll krijimtarinë e tij letrare me dy poezi, që dëshmojnë se ai nuk e humbi kurrë shpresën te lëvizja kombëtare shqiptare. Më 1901 ai e mbylli jetën në San-Paolo të Brazilit, në një gjendje çmendurie. 





Zef SEREMBE 

KËNGA E MALLIT 

TË PARë 

Dëgjo, vash, këngën e par

që ta thot një djal bujar, 

Dëgjo, vash këtë kangjele 

qështë e butë posi dele. 

Një e djelë ishte pagdhirë 

tërë dritë e gaz të dlirë. 

Dolla jashtë e skish njeri, 

kisha helm, jo lumtëri: 

E një vashëzë kërkonja 

po hirplote, siç e donja. 



* * *

Mesha e madhe, ja po bie 

e nga kisha mën i shtije; 

Dola: vashëzat po vinin. 

qetë e lehtë në kishë hynin. 

Asnjë vash smu duk e mirë 

e asnjë s m ip dëshirë, 

Dhe kjo zemër psherëtonte, 

        se nuk gjente kë kërkonte. 

Po kjo zemër u gëzua 

tur një vashëz u afrua, 

Kur te sheshi ajo shkonte, 

        tërë sheshi dritë lëshonte. 

I shkëlqenin ata sy 

që nuk shihnin as njeri, 

Si një fluturëz e lehtë 

vej në kishë e zhdukej vetë. 



* * *

Kur e vrejta, kur e pashë, 

Sa e bukur! sakaq thashë. 

Që ahere spat pushim 

ky i mjeri shpirti im. 

Ditë e natë un e kujtonj, 

nat e ditë e dëshëronj; 

Posi hije pas i rri, 

e vështronj me dashuri, 

Kur më sheh e më ve re, 

ndjej të madhe një hare. 

Kur më flet e më shikon, 

zemrën një shigjet ma shpon. 

E kur vjershën ajo shtije 

duket se më vjen të bije! 



* * *

E kur gjumi pra më zë 

unë në paqe smund të flë: 

Me at sy n ëndërr më rri, 

që të fshehur kan magji. 

Se mdo fort ajo më thotë 

edhe nxjerr dy pika lotë: 

E tek veshi më rrëfen 

se sa mall për mua ndjen. 

Asaj dorëzën ja ngas, 

buz më buzë asaj i flas, 

Edhe mezin ja shtrëngonj: 

duke e puthur un gëzonj. 

Pra si nj ëndër vete e shkon, 

po në zemër më qëndron. 

Kushedi a më dëgjove, 

mallin tim a e kuptove? 

Kushedi tek ti a foli 

malli e zemrën a ta ndolli? 

Me gjith zemrër un t dua, 

se fort më pëlqeve mua. 

Ti me mua, vashëz, eja, 

se të dua si veteja. 

Tok të rrojmë te ky dhe 

si në zi e në hare. 

Tok të rrimë në rini, 

tok edhe në pleqëri. 



MË TË BUKURËS 

QË ËSHTË NË STRIGAR



Nga katundi u largova posi i bjerr, 

vajta në luftë e u gjeta i vetmuar: 

Atje, larg nga ty, rrinja zemërçjerr, 

Midis të huajve u gjeta i shkretuar: 

E zëmra ty keq fort të dëshironte 

Edhe pika më ra se stë takonte. 



Gjaku rridhte në truall si ujë kroi 

Dhe fare jetën time se mendova, 

Mbi mua vapa e madhe e bora shkoi, 

Me nxitim tërë honet i kaptova 

Dhe dënuar si hutaq në gjithësi 

Për ty mendonja plot me dashuri. 



Përnatë, tash që u mblodha në shtëpi, 

Te dera jote si bilbili këndoj. 

O faqemollë, o vash  me synë e zi, 

Ta shkoj jetën me ty un  dëshiroj, 

O mollë e ëmël, që në degëz rri, 

O gozhdëz ari, që më vjen në gji. 



E pse më bën të qaj me psherëtime? 

Vërtet, zemër nuk ke, o ti moj vashë? 

Mbaje, se lule e rrallë ësht  zëmra ime, 

Dhe mirë e di se tyja krejt ta dhashë. 

Shumë e keqe më duket mua kjo jetë, 

Po jetova pa ty me të vërtetë. 



O vashëz faqekuqe, qysh aherë 

Unë po qaj me lot e me dënesë, 

Se pa ty e ndjej veten krejt të mjerë, 

Nuk di çësht  paqa dhe po rroj pa shpresë, 

Dhe vetëm varri do më jetë i lehtë, 

Kur i harruar do të jem në jetë. 



Vrull 



Zogj të bukur këndojnë me hare, 

po zemra do tmë plase mua në gji. 

I helmuar e shkoj jetën te ky dhe, 

mërzitem në katund, në vetmi. 



Hapet përpara meje deti i shkëlqyer, 

që zgjon në trutë e mi mendime shumë, 

e shqetësimi zemrën time çjerr, 

aq sa vetëm pushoj kur bie në gjumë. 



Arbëri matanë detit na kujton, 

se ne të huaj jemi te ky dhe. 

Sa motë shkuan! E zemra nuk harron, 

që nga turku mbetem pa mëmëdhe...

----------


## StormAngel

Lirika

Serembja shkroi vjersha, poema, drama. Po për shkaqe të ndryshme vetjake dhe ekonomike, vetëm një pjesë e vogël e krijimtarisë së tij ka arritur gjer te ne. Për poetin mund të gjykojmë kryesisht nga vëllimi italisht që botoi sa ishte gjallë, dhe nga vëllimi Vjershë, që e botoi më 1926 në Milano i nipi.
Vitet e fundit studiuesit tanë dhe arbëreshë kanë arritur të gjejnë një përmbledhje me 40 sonete, të botuara italisht në vitet `90 që dallohet nga protesta e hapur shoqërore, po kështu mjaft dorëshkrime poetike që nuk njiheshin, dhe një numër të madh lerash nga korrespondenca e tij. Të gjitha këto hedhin edhe më shumë dritë për Seremben si poet. Vjershat që trajtojnë motivin patriotik, janë pothuaj të pakta, por të pasura në problematikëdhe në vlera artistike. Serembja ka meritën se jep kushtrimin për luftë kundër turkut jo në mënyrë të tërthortë si De Rada, por të hapur. Që në vjershën "Rrutullupë" ("Vrull"), e shkruar para vitit 1860, duket shqetësimi e padurimi me të cilin e vështron Serembja fatin e atdheut. Në katër strofat e kësaj vjershe, që është nga më të realizuarat për antitezat tronditëse, vrullin luftarak, konçizitetin e thjeshtësinë, shkrihen malli për atdheun e të parëve, dëshira për ta parë të lirë, urrejtja për pushtuesin, besimi në të ardhmen "Nga urrejtja ngrihet shpresa dhe ndriçon". Idetë e shprehura në këtë krijim poetik të hershëm, do të përshkrojnë gjithë poezinë patriotike të Serembes.
Në vjershën Detari, gjejmë heroin luftëtar për çlirimin e atdheut jo më si figurë historike, por si luftëtar të ditës, si hero qytetar dhe në këtë kuptim mund ta quajmë këtë vjershë ndër më të përparuarat e Serembes dhe të kohës. Megjithëse shtjellohet brenda një kornize konvecionale, të cilën mund ta ketë përcaktuar folklori (një detar lë vashën dhe shkon të luftojë- nuk kuptohet ku dhe si- për lirinë e atdheut), vjersha është aktuale për problemet që ngre. Atë e përshkron ideja e lartë e vënies së interesave të atdheut mbi ato vetjake. Konflikti midis së veçantës dhe shoqërores zhvillohet në plan lirik dhe zgjidhet në përputhje me karakterin militues të letërsisë arbëreshe, ku shkëlqen më qartë në vjershën kushtuar. Dora d'Istrias, Zonjës Elena Gjika, ku ndihet një notë e re në letërsinë tonë, hedhja e parrullës së bashkimit të të gjithë popullit shqiptar në luftë të armatosur kundër osmanëve dhe parashikimi i ditës së lirisë. Dëshira për liri kombëtare në shpirtin e poetit është e pashkëputur nga dëshira për lirinë e gjithë popujve. Prandaj ai u këndon me entuziazëm lëvizjeve çlirimtare të popujve të tjerë, duke ndier krenari të ligjshme për rolin që kanë luajtur shqiptarët në këto lëvizje ("Për lirinë e Venetisë", "Koroneut").
Poezia e Serembes me tematikë patriotike shquhet për optimizëm, për frymë luftarake dhe për besim të patundur në të ardhmen e lëvizjes kombëtare. Në vjershat më të goditura kjo shprehet me konçizitet, përmes një figuracioni të fuqishëm; në të tjera ka retorizëm, po ai shkrihet në çiltësinë e ndjenjës. Motivi i dashurisë zë një vend të gjerë në poezinë e Serembes. Në thelb poeti e sheh dashurinë si forcë jetësore, si burim lumturie. Një mendim i tillë pasqyrohet në vjershat që i këndojnë lindjes së dashurisë ("Kënga e dashurisë së parë", "Këngë e gëzueshme", "Fytyra e saj").
Më vonë lirika erotike e poetit fillon të përshkrohet nga fryma elegjiake. Megjithatë, dhembja e poetit nuk kalon në pesimizëm, po mbetet thellësisht njerëzore. Veçanësi e poezisë së Serembes është analiza e hollësishme psikologjike e ndjenjës. Ciltërsia, njomësia dhe thellësia e ndjenjës i japin poezisë erotike të Serembes një vlerë të madhe njerëzore dhe përgjithësuese.
Poezia e Serembes është e pasur në problematikë, në të përfshihen edhe motive të tjera, si: motivi shoqëror, i natyrës, motivi filozofik, motivi fetar, të gjitha me nota autobiografike. Në një pjesë të madhe të këtyre vjershave shprehet revolta e poetit kundër shoqërisë që e rrethon. Kjo revoltë është e vetëdishme dhe e fuqishme, po poeti nuk e sheh qartë shkakun e padrejtësive shoqërore, prandaj dhe demaskimi që u bëri atyre tingëllon abstrakt, etik. Serembja ka çaste që i drejtohet fesë. Vjershat e tij fetare shquhen më tepër për revoltë sesa për misticizëme fatalizëm. Disa prej tyre kanë vlera të ndjeshme artistike, që vijnë nga thellësia e analizës së ndjenjës. Midis tyre spikat për bukurinë e tij soneti "Natë", që është në vazhdën e vjershave të romantizmit evropian. Kjo vjershë dallohet nga pasuaria e fantazisë dhe fluiditeti plot dritë. Një sintezë të të gjitha motiveve të krijimtarisë së Serembes e gjejmë në vjershën "Elegji", ku arti i tij ka arritur kulmin, midis spontanitetit të frymëzimitdhe punës së kujdesshme artistike. Kjo vjershë mund të quhet kryevepra lirike e Serembes. Ajo është, në të njëjtën kohë, një nga kryeveprat lirike të romantizmit tonë e, në përgjithësi, të letërsisë shqiptare dhe mund të krahasohet me lirika nga më të mirat e romantizmit evropian.
Në sonetet e botuara në vitet `90 thellohet karakteri shoqëror në problematikë, stigmatizohet korruptimi i kishës, sistemi i taksave, që rëndontë mbi popullin, synimet imperialiste të Italisë. Po forma nuk përputhet gjithnjë me thellësinë e brendisë. Romantizmi i Serembes dallohet nga ai i De Radës dhe i Darës, meqenëse, krahas heroit qytetar, në të gjejmë heroin kryengritës, që sfidon shoqërinë. Edhe Serembja, sikurse poetët e tjerë arbëreshë u mbështet në poezinë popullore, veçse jo në rapsoditë epiko-lirike, po në lirikë dhe mori prej saj jo vetëm motive e figura po edhe mënyrën e perceptimit të realitetit, freskinë dhe natyrshmërinë që e dallon. Poezia e Serembes dallohet për muzikalitetin e saj. Ky krijues e pasuroi poezinë arbëreshe me vargje e me lloje të reja, duke lëvruar për herë të parë odën, elegjinë, sonetin, baladën. Poeti iu kushtua, kryesisht llojeve të vogla të poezisë. Spontaniteti i jep forcën tërheqëse poezisë së Serembes, po edhe e ka çuar disa herë në proliksitet e shpërndarje të idesë. Stili i tij është herë patetiko-oratorik, herë intim lirik dhe në thelb është analitik. 
Serembja është një poet i shquar, origjinal në zgjidhjen e temave dhe në trajtimin e tyre. Ai nuk shkroi kurrë pa shtytjen e frymëzimit, po edhe nuk lë pas dore formën artistike. Serembja pasqyroi revoltën e intelektualëve arbëreshë pas bashkimit të Italisë dhe, njëkohësisht, pjekurinë më të madhe të lëvizjes çlirimtare të Rilindjes. Temën patriotike poeti e trajtoi në një plan më aktual, duke i dhënë karakter kushtrues më të hapur. Ai ndërthurri këtë temë me probleme shoqërore dhe e thelloi frymën demokratike të letërsisë arbëreshe. I pushtuar nga idetë liridashëse, ai trajtoi i pari në letërsinë arbëreshe motivin e luftës çlirimtare të popujve të tjerë. 
Poezia e Serembes dallohet për diapazionin e gjerë të motiveve e llojeve. Ai lëvroi lirikën politike, lirikën e dashurisë, lirikën filozofike e të peisazhit. Bashkë me De Radën e me Darën, Serembja është një nga përfaqësuesit më kryesorë të letërsisë arbëreshe të Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare.

----------


## shigjeta

*Vashës së largët*

Fati ynë është shumë i fort
Se na jep helme dhe mort

Posi hënës, posi diellit
Që kërkohen kot prej qjellit

Se i shkreti fat i zbon
Edhe kurrë s’i bashkon

Edhe i ligu mire e di
Që është drita dashuri

E kur fatin tim kujtoj
Derdh un’ lot e psherëtoj

Plag’ e rëndë s’hiqet dot
Që më bëre ti qëmot;

Qenë ilaçe e qenë bare
Që s’më vlejtën mua fare

Nuk pushon ky helm i fort
Që na jep përdita mort


*Këngëtari dhe bilbili*

Jam i vetëm në mesnatë
...si bilbili i pafatë
Që me zënë e tij i thotë
...sa mjerime ndjen dhe lotë
Trëndafiles dal nga gjembi
...q’e ka zëmërën si shkëmbi
Fërshëllimet që këndoj
...i rrëmbeu mali e përroj
Edhe un’, këngtar i mjerë
...vajtoj fshehtas heraherë
E këndoj e qaj si dua 
...e me lotët bëj një krua
Vashë, syt’ m’i përvëlove:
...unë të desha, ti më zbove
Je si një tufan që shkrep
...që rrëmben e rreh e shqep
Flaka jote më rrëmbeu
...kurm e shpirt më dogji e preu
Shkove e zjarri që më le
...më bën hi, më fut në dhe
Ahet që mjerimi i sjell 
...ngrijnë e larg era i shtjell

----------


## [Perla]

*Fytyra e saj*

Si vajza ime e bukur s'ka asnje
e prere,e holle si kumbull drejt me rri
Kur ecen shkon si zog e mbase me
zerin e saj ngre plote harmoni.

I ndan floket ne mes e rrethas ve
gershetin qe i shkelqen krejt ne te zi
i feks ballin qe rreze ze
si gryka e detit ne agim-ne e ri.

Te zeze e tere mend e mall te thelle
syte e saja shkelqejne mese hene
ne mes faqes i qesh hunda e holle.

Ka buzet si merxhan eshte faqe holle
doren dhe zverkun si alabaster vene
Edhe kur qesh sikur te ngre ne qiell.

----------


## [Perla]

*ELEGJI* 
..........................

Po i vetem jam ... Edhe ecij
Rruge me rruge pa gjetur
Pushin, duke kujtuar
Mallin qe shkoj e vate, 
Ky eshte sheshi e kjo shtepiza
Qe gezoheshin nje here
Pse kishin me te bukuren
Luleze te kopshtit tone.
Si oshtinte ahere qielli
me muzike e tringellima 
Te shokeve te mi qe me 
Nuk jane , te dermuar nga jeta !
Gjithcka mori fund dhe koha 
Humbi krejt te hici.
Kush me kujton me mua? Dhe sot
Kush me degjon mua te zine ?
Andej, qe pertej perrenjve,
Me vjen si nje vajtim i holle,
Shume i embel, i mjeruar,
Qe ne qetesine e madhe
Te kesaj nate te thelle
Me hidherin me perserit
Gjithe lotet qe derdha.
Eshte vajtim , eshte harmoni :
E sjell , e shpie ajri
E ne atmosfere na humbet.
O vasheze, me ata sy
Dhe te kalter dhe te thelle
Keshtu si qielli i mire !
Thuame tani ku je
Ti qe nga une largoje
Rete e dendura qe ngriheshin
Dhe mua te zine rrethonin ?
Ku prehe ne kete kohe
Te qete e plote meri ?
Dhe pse ju nuk ndriconi
O mure, qe mua te bukuren 
Me fshihni dhe vetem hena
Brenga mund te shtjere nje sy ?
O vasheze !Oh te mund
Te behesha ajo drite
Qe te vesh cdo mengjes
Kur ti shtratin e le 
Me gaz dhe lumturi
Aqsa neve na duket 
Sikur eshte duke lindur dielli
Nga deti Jon i gjere !
Oh, po te puthja ato buzemerxhane,
Dhe ata sy si yje ne ate balle
Te embel posi rrezja
E qiellit te zbukuruar,
Ku mbijne e rriten
te gjitha shpresat tona !
S'do kisha gajle ahere
Po te me dilte perpara qefini
I vdekjes qe me ngrin ;
Se ahere une do ta shihja
Pa helm e pa meri,
Bile me gaz ne buze,
Jeten qe po me zhdukej,
Keshtu sic shihet dielli
Qe bukur perendon
Dhe skuq qiell e dhe,
Dhe i pergjigjen dritaret
Me shkreptime gjate e gjere.

----------


## shigjeta

*Këngë*

Për Atridat dua të këndoj,
dhe për Kadminin, dua s'ka se si.
Po kitarë e tela s'më dëgjojnë,
ato përgjigjen veç për dashuri.
Dhe nxitimthi telat i ndërrova,
e ribëra kitarën, të gjithë.
Luftën e Herkulit e këndova,
britma duke ndjerë në gisht.
Por ajo këndimit tim, gjithsesi,
përherë i përgjigjet veç për dashuri...
E që atëherë, kokat e ulura,
nuk e ndjejnë peshën e marrëzisë,
se, ndër gishta ato tela të bekuara,
veç dashuri zgjojnë në atë lirë!

----------

